# Aruba Restaurants



## sheilas (Feb 5, 2006)

Are most restaurants casual or should we pack dressier clothes?


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 5, 2006)

With the exception of 2 restaurants, most restaurants are "resort smart" or "resort casual". LeDome and Chez Mathilda require long pants for men and you'll see women there in dressier dresses. What you generally see in the better restaurants are ladys wearing either sundresses or Capris with dress sandals, and men wearing docker type shorts with collared shirts (alot of those wild color print ones) and dress sandals. That's the "norm" you'll see.


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 6, 2006)

I concur.  I take nothing but capris.  Make sure you bring a sweater as some of the restaurants are quite air conditioned as are the casinos.  My husband never packs long pants.  If you eat on the porch at LeDome you don't need them there.  Linda


----------



## alhanna (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm going for 2 weeks this summer and will only take shorts.  They are acceptable virtually everywhere.


----------

